# Ideas for Rehearsal Dinner On Oahu



## chellej (Nov 29, 2018)

DS is getting married in April on Oahu.  I am looking for some ideas for the rehearsal dinner.  The wedding will be at kuaola ranch.

My first thought was a Luau but there would be too many other people there.  Then I thought Dukes but there fee to reserve the terrace is $1000 to $2000 before food drinks and gratuity and that will push it out of our budget.  I am thinking 20-30 people.

The Willows came up in a search but don't know anything about it and haven't heard of it before.

Any ideas are welcome


----------



## artringwald (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know what their rates are, buy you might want to try the Moana Surfrider:

https://www.marriott.com/hotels/eve...frider-a-westin-resort-and-spa-waikiki-beach/

It's a beautiful venue.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 29, 2018)

chellej said:


> DS is getting married in April on Oahu.  I am looking for some ideas for the rehearsal dinner.  The wedding will be at kuaola ranch.
> 
> My first thought was a Luau but there would be too many other people there.  Then I thought Dukes but there fee to reserve the terrace is $1000 to $2000 before food drinks and gratuity and that will push it out of our budget.  I am thinking 20-30 people.
> 
> ...



We have been to the Willows for a fund raising event, dinner and to see some Hawaiian Music groups.  It is a nice place but far off the beaten trail a couple of miles from the water.  I would suggest contacting the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  They are right on the water and have many venues some large and some small.  I have no idea what the cost would be.  By the way when in April, we will be there until the 18th.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 29, 2018)

Open table has some suggestions - https://www.opentable.com/private-dining?m=34


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 29, 2018)

chellej said:


> DS is getting married in April on Oahu.  I am looking for some ideas for the rehearsal dinner.  The wedding will be at kuaola ranch.
> 
> My first thought was a Luau but there would be too many other people there.  Then I thought Dukes but there fee to reserve the terrace is $1000 to $2000 before food drinks and gratuity and that will push it out of our budget.  I am thinking 20-30 people.
> 
> ...



I just thought of another place that would be less expensive and still on the water.  Gordon Biersch.  It is a restaurant that we have been to an number of times on the water adjacent to the Aloha Tower.  Not as nice as the Hilton Hawaiian Village, but it definitely would be less expensive.  They do have an area that they could accommodate your party.
My husband suggested 2 other places that are in Kakaako that we have been to for dinners.  Buca de Beppo and Dave and Busters.  They are not on the water but would be less expensive.


----------



## chellej (Nov 30, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I just thought of another place that would be less expensive and still on the water.  Gordon Biersch.  It is a restaurant that we have been to a number of times on the water adjacent to the Aloha Tower.  Not as nice as the Hilton Hawaiian Village, but it definitely would be less expensive.  They do have an area that they could accommodate your party.
> My husband suggested 2 other places that are in Kakaako that we have been to for dinners.  Buca de Beppo and Dave and Busters.  They are not on the water but would be less expensive.


I will check these out....I really liked Dukes but adding on an additional $1000- $2000 for the venue seemed a little much for a rehearsal dinner.

My DD got married on Kauai and we did her wedding dinner at Hukilau Lanai.  It had several menus we could choose from and was in a private room.  They just charged a per person fee based on the menu we picked.  I would like to find something similar on Oahu but am not near as familiar with Oahu.

Their wedding is April 11 so we will go a few days ahead and probably spend the week after but don't which island



alwysonvac said:


> Open table has some suggestions - https://www.opentable.com/private-dining?m=34



 this is a great list... I will also check out Moana Surfrider


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 30, 2018)

chellej said:


> I will check these out....I really liked Dukes but adding on an additional $1000- $2000 for the venue seemed a little much for a rehearsal dinner.
> 
> My DD got married on Kauai and we did her wedding dinner at Hukilau Lanai.  It had several menus we could choose from and was in a private room.  They just charged a per person fee based on the menu we picked.  I would like to find something similar on Oahu but am not near as familiar with Oahu.
> 
> Their wedding is April 11 so we will go a few days ahead and probably spend the week after but don't which island



You may have a harder time finding something in the city (Honolulu area) without an additonal fee for the private dining room.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 30, 2018)

If you are wanting Dukes, why don't you just book a table there, and not use their pricey terrace area?

If you book a table for 20, you aren't likely to get a separate area, but they will most likely have you somewhat apart from the other diners.  I think you can do a work around for avoiding their booking fee.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 30, 2018)

Kualoa Ranch is on the northeast windward side of the Oahu.  It'll be a long drive back to Honolulu for dinner after the rehearsal.  You might try googling restaurants in Kailua, if you want less of a drive.  I've never been there, but Buzz's Original Steakhouse in Lanikai (Kailua) is right across from Kailua beach.  It's been around a long time...

If a drive back to Honolulu is okay, then I could ask my aunt who lives in Honolulu.  She and my cousin are pretty knowledgeable about good local restaurants.  I don't know the restaurant scene there at all; been away too long.
What kind of cuisine are you thinking of?  American?  Chinese? Japanese?  Pan Asian?


----------



## chellej (Nov 30, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Kualoa Ranch is on the northeast windward side of the Oahu.  It'll be a long drive back to Honolulu for dinner after the rehearsal.  You might try googling restaurants in Kailua, if you want less of a drive.  I've never been there, but Buzz's Original Steakhouse in Lanikai (Kailua) is right across from Kailua beach.  It's been around a long time...
> 
> If a drive back to Honolulu is okay, then I could ask my aunt who lives in Honolulu.  She and my cousin are pretty knowledgeable about good local restaurants.  I don't know the restaurant scene there at all; been away too long.
> What kind of cuisine are you thinking of?  American?  Chinese? Japanese?  Pan Asian?




We don't know yet where we are staying so that will have an impact...probably in Waikiki area so we will be going back to town.  As far as cuisine we are open...would like something unique to Hawaii.  We have been many times but his fiance and family have never been to any of the islands.   I was thinking about just reserving a table at Dukes as suggested.  I would like something that has regional cuisine/ influence but a variety,  that has fish, beef and chicken choices.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 1, 2018)

http://www.harborpier38.com/

Right above Nicco’s  Excellent food and nice view. They do lots of business meetings and large parties. 15 minute drive from Waikiki and free parking.


----------



## chellej (Dec 1, 2018)

thanks, Tom....that is what we are looking for...I will get the happy couple to look at the menus & see what they think.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 2, 2018)

chellej said:


> thanks, Tom....that is what we are looking for...I will get the happy couple to look at the menus & see what they think.



If anyone in the group has a military ID, the Hale Koa hotel has a good price on dinner and is convenient. But, most of their private rooms do not have views or windows. They do have a buffet every night for $30 and a semi private room that holds about 30 people. 

https://www.halekoa.com/dining-drinks/koko-kalia


----------



## tompalm (Dec 2, 2018)

https://topofwaikiki.com/menus/dinner/

This is in the middle of Waikiki and has a nice view of city lights. The best time to go there is before sunset. The food is average, but the atmosphere is nice. It is an easy walk from anywhere in Waikiki. 

Check yelp for any place you decide to go to get more info.


----------



## chellej (Dec 2, 2018)

tompalm said:


> If anyone in the group has a military ID, the Hale Koa hotel has a good price on dinner and is convenient. But, most of their private rooms do not have views or windows. They do have a buffet every night for $30 and a semi private room that holds about 30 people.
> 
> https://www.halekoa.com/dining-drinks/koko-kalia


Yes..Ds is Army, DD coast guard


----------



## tompalm (Dec 3, 2018)

chellej said:


> Yes..Ds is Army, DD coast guard



Hale Koa has a great Luau for $60 on Monday and Thursday. One person can sponsor as many people that want to go. The group should include that in part of their plans. Reserve or purchase seats online. Call 808-955-0555 for more info. 

The hotel has a Mongolian BBQ that is outdoors and also has an outdoor band that plays right next to that. I think the band plays every night, but they have the cheapest drinks in Waikiki and it is right on the ocean. I assume you know about the fireworks on Friday night at the Hilton.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 5, 2018)

Good place for drinks before dinner. Right below Top of Waikiki

Dalla strada si presenta così - Picture of SKY Waikiki, Honolulu ...
https://goo.gl/images/pRJCwB


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 5, 2018)

chellej said:


> The Willows came up in a search but don't know anything about it and haven't heard of it before...


In the 1980s the Willows was one of my favorite restaurants. A magical Hawaiian paradise hidden in the middle of a non-descript residential neighborhood the food was delicious and the atmosphere amazing.

Fast forward 30 years and the hidden paradise is still there but the restaurant is now a buffet style eatery that mainly serves as a function and wedding space. I have no idea what they charge for a rehearsal dinner though I'm sure it's far less than places like the Moana Surfrider. And while your guests may well be enchanted by the atmosphere the food is only so-so.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 5, 2018)

If you are not interested in view and want to try local food that the chefs in hawaii eat at you can try Side Street Inn on kapahulu.  That is more local comfort food from different ethnic backgrounds.  Real casual with bar.  

More upscale you can try Alan Wongs or Chef Chais which are both near waikiki. If you like a nice venue with good view and close to ocean you can goto the first Roys restaurant in Hawaii Kai. There are also very popular eateries in Chinatown like the Pig and the Lady.  There is another popular eatery called Cafe Duck Butt that has great drinks and food with a private room for your party.

Hope this helps.  If you have any questions just PM me.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 7, 2019)

I agree with Franks even though we have stayed and eaten at the Hale Koa many times. The luau food is about the same as all luaus but we find all the restaurant food to be of okay quality. The Side Street Inn is reasonable,has a place for a large table and has all the items you are seeking plus local food. We are going in February and I am getting hungry just writing this.if you decide you would rather have the meal on the Kailua side the Marine Corps Club May be able to accommodate you. Also there is a restaurant on Hickam Air Force Base by the water that has a great view and could accommodate your group. All these would be reasonable in price.


----------

